

BitBucket.org down - rgvcorley
https://bitbucket.org/

======
rgvcorley
Status can be found here:-

[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

And here:-

[https://twitter.com/bitbucket](https://twitter.com/bitbucket)

I just regenerated my SSH key because I was getting permission denied, turns
out BitBucket was down!

~~~
ntrepid8
It was working intermittently for me, but now it's not working for me at all.

------
kassner
There was a notice on header saying it will be offline for maintenance today.

------
dkhenry
That's surprising. Its been my experience that bit bucket has been very
reliable. It looks like recently they have had some availability problems.

------
notrab
I moved from GitHub to BB for similar reasons and now these are down. I hope
it doesn't last or be a regular occurrence.

~~~
rgvcorley
I just recently moved as well, looks like they had an outage on the 21st, but
may well be related to this one:-
[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

No idea if this is a common occurrence or not. It's back up now anyway.

------
themoonbus
Seems to be back

